# Spider-Man ist nicht länger Teil des Marvel Cinematic Universe



## Darkmoon76 (21. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man ist nicht länger Teil des Marvel Cinematic Universe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man ist nicht länger Teil des Marvel Cinematic Universe*


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. August 2019)

Wäre irgendwie schade und auch auch schlecht, wenn der dritte Solofilm dann keinerlei Bezug mehr zum MCU hätte. Das wäre ziemlich inkonsequent. Zumindest für einen dritten abschließenden Teil sollte die Zusammenarbeit noch fortbestehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. August 2019)

Steht dann in kürze der 4. Spider-Man Darsteller in weniger als 20 Jahren an?


----------



## hawkytonk (21. August 2019)

Ein Ausbleiben einer Kooperation beider Firmen ist das dümmste/schlechsteste, was beiden passieren kann. Also wirklich. Wie blöd sind die eigentlich? Sony hat natürlich den etwas größeren Schaden, da Spidey's Verstrickung ins MCU allein schon mehr Interesse am Charakter und weiteren Filmen generiert. Dabei hätte sich Sony lediglich auf ein etwas größeres Stückchen des Kuchen für Disney einigen müssen... Wenn Disney weniger gierig auftreten würde, hilft das sicher auch.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (21. August 2019)

Jetzt kann Sony den Spiderman Film machen wo alle bisherigen Spiderman Darsteller sich treffen können ohne das Disney was tun kann


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Steht dann in kürze der 4. Spider-Man Darsteller in weniger als 20 Jahren an?


Nope. 

Aus dem Artikel: 


> Schauspieler Tom Holland soll weiterhin in der Rolle der "Spinne" zu sehen sein. Die zukünftigen Avengers müssen nun aber ohne Spidey auskommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2019)

Disney hat Spider-Man getötet – nicht Sony! - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Sehe ich genauso. Der ohnehin schon arg erfolgsverwöhnte Mauskonzern hätte einlenken sollen, wenn nicht gar müssen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Disney hat Spider-Man getötet – nicht Sony! - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
> 
> Sehe ich genauso. Der ohnehin schon arg erfolgsverwöhnte Mauskonzern hätte einlenken sollen, wenn nicht gar müssen.


Eigentlich hätte es Disney mit dem Deal doch gar nicht besser haben können. Disney zahlt quasi nichts für die Filme und deren Produktion und nimmt trotzdem Kohle ein.


----------



## Longinos (21. August 2019)

Das Liebe Geld


----------



## Spiritogre (21. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Steht dann in kürze der 4. Spider-Man Darsteller in weniger als 20 Jahren an?



Nicholas Hammond ist doch der einzig wahre Spiderman Darsteller. 
Der Effekt, wenn er an Hauswänden läuft ... 

(Wobei ich überrascht war, dass das eine TV-Serie war, hier kamen die nur als Spielfilme. Wobei die insgesamt 14 TV Episoden aber auch teils über 90 Minuten gehen oder Mehrteiler waren)


----------



## Rochus (21. August 2019)

Zuvor war es eine Wln-Win Situation für Marvel und Disney.... nun wird es aber zu einem Lose-Lose Desaster! Komisch, dass Marvel und Disney das nicht sehen.


----------



## Evolverx (22. August 2019)

Ob sich Sony das so gut überlegt hat? 
Wenn sie alle Bezüge zum MCU streichen müssen kann das doch im Grunde nur eine Vollkatastrophe nach sich ziehen. Gerade der Erfolg von Far from Home gründet sich doch überhaupt erst darauf das der Film die Phase 3 des MCU Abschließt und jeder Fan die Nachwirkungen des Endgame sehen wollte .

Ich mag Spider-Man aber unter diesen Umständen hoffe ich für Sony das ihr nächstes Spider-Man Projekt eines der größten Finanziellen Desaster der Filmgeschichte wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2019)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Ob sich Sony das so gut überlegt hat?
> Wenn sie alle Bezüge zum MCU streichen müssen kann das doch im Grunde nur eine Vollkatastrophe nach sich ziehen. Gerade der Erfolg von Far from Home gründet sich doch überhaupt erst darauf das der Film die Phase 3 des MCU Abschließt und jeder Fan die Nachwirkungen des Endgame sehen wollte .
> 
> Ich mag Spider-Man aber unter diesen Umständen hoffe ich für Sony das ihr nächstes Spider-Man Projekt eines der größten Finanziellen Desaster der Filmgeschichte wird.


Ob die Trennung schwerwiegende Nachwirkungen bedeuten muss sich erst zeigen. Die Spider-Man-Marke war seit der Raimi-Trilogie stets rentabel - bei den Amazing Spider-Man-Filmen widerum weniger, was auch allein daran lag dass diese von den Produktionskosten einfach zu teuer waren -, auch der erste Venom-Streifen hat sich wider Erwartung zum nen großen Hit entwickelt, und der oscar-prämierte CGI-Streifen hat gemessen an seinen Kosten auch guten Gewinn abgeworfen. Ich kann sehr gut verstehen dass Sony von den Rechten für das Spidey-Universum ganz allein profitieren möchte, aber dann hätten sie von vorneherein keinen Deal mit Marvel/Disney eingehen dürfen um nun solch einen Bruch zu verursachen. Das ist so ziemlich der einzige Fehler den ich Sony nachsagen würde.


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ob die Trennung schwerwiegende Nachwirkungen bedeuten muss sich erst zeigen. Die Spider-Man-Marke war seit der Raimi-Trilogie stets rentabel - bei den Amazing Spider-Man-Filmen widerum weniger, was auch allein daran lag dass diese von den Produktionskosten einfach zu teuer waren -, auch der erste Venom-Streifen hat sich wider Erwartung zum nen großen Hit entwickelt, und der oscar-prämierte CGI-Streifen hat gemessen an seinen Kosten auch guten Gewinn abgeworfen. Ich kann sehr gut verstehen dass Sony von den Rechten für das Spidey-Universum ganz allein profitieren möchte, aber dann hätten sie von vorneherein keinen Deal mit Marvel/Disney eingehen dürfen um nun solch einen Bruch zu verursachen. Das ist so ziemlich der einzige Fehler den ich Sony nachsagen würde.


... niemand sagt das Spider-Man ein Verlustgeschäft wäre bzw. jemals gewesen ist, aber Fakt ist nunmal: Marvel scheffelt Milliarden mit seinen Kinofilmen, d.h. ob man die Filme nun mag oder nicht: sie haben es drauf. Das hat sich auch wunderbar bei FFH gezeigt. Natürlich kann ich beide Seiten verstehen, mehr oder weniger ... nur ist ja die Überlegung mit "Wir teilen alle Kosten zu 50/50 und auch die Gewinne!" nicht so verkehrt oder gar die übelste Abzocke.

Wenn Sony aber der Meinung sei es besser zu können als Marvel, was ich bezweifel, dann sollen sie es probieren ... ich bin gespannt! Wobei ich auch langsam glaube das Marvel seinen Höhepunkt mit Endgame erreicht bzw. überschritten hat. Es waren schöne 10 Jahre mit interessanten Charakteren, schönen Filmen und ein gigantisches Unterfangen. Wenn ich mir aber die nächste Phase so anschaue weiß ich nicht, ob das alles von Erfolg gekrönt ist wie Phase 1-3. Ich glaube es nicht, weil jetzt langsam die B-Helden dran sind und ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass hier noch einmal so ein Hype produziert werden kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn Sony aber der Meinung sei es besser zu können als Marvel, was ich bezweifel, dann sollen sie es probieren ... ich bin gespannt! Wobei ich auch langsam glaube das Marvel seinen Höhepunkt mit Endgame erreicht bzw. überschritten hat. Es waren schöne 10 Jahre mit interessanten Charakteren, schönen Filmen und ein gigantisches Unterfangen. Wenn ich mir aber die nächste Phase so anschaue weiß ich nicht, ob das alles von Erfolg gekrönt ist wie Phase 1-3. Ich glaube es nicht, weil jetzt langsam die B-Helden dran sind und ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass hier noch einmal so ein Hype produziert werden kann.


Das MCU hat ja auch ein paar Jahre gebraucht, um richtig erfolgreich zu sein. Aber nach Endgame wird es Disney definitiv schwer haben, da auch nur ansatzweise erneut in dieser Art zu liefern. Disney und Marvel werden hier mit Sicherheit zum Opfer ihres eigenen Erfolgs. 

Wobei ich sowieso der Meinung bin, dass man das MCU mit Endgame hätte abschließen können. Vielleicht noch ein, zwei Filme als Epilog, in denen die anderen Figuren nochmal vorkommen und die Auswirkungen des Snaps richtig thematisiert werden, aber das war's dann auch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das MCU hat ja auch ein paar Jahre gebraucht, um richtig erfolgreich zu sein. Aber nach Endgame wird es Disney definitiv schwer haben, da auch nur ansatzweise erneut in dieser Art zu liefern. Disney und Marvel werden hier mit Sicherheit zum Opfer ihres eigenen Erfolgs.
> 
> Wobei ich sowieso der Meinung bin, dass man das MCU mit Endgame hätte abschließen können. Vielleicht noch ein, zwei Filme als Epilog, in denen die anderen Figuren nochmal vorkommen und die Auswirkungen des Snaps richtig thematisiert werden, aber das war's dann auch.


Vielleicht könnte es sogar der Punkt sein wo das DCU endlich aus dem Erfolgsschatten des MCU herauskommt. Aquaman war schon ein erster großer Schritt, mal sehen ob der zweite Wonder Woman den Eindruck bestätigt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte es sogar der Punkt sein wo das DCU endlich aus dem Erfolgsschatten des MCU herauskommt. Aquaman war schon ein erster großer Schritt, mal sehen ob der zweite Wonder Woman den Eindruck bestätigt.



Aquaman hab ich nie geguckt, aber Wonder Woman fand ich schon recht gut. Der Rest war halt eher...semi-geil.


----------

